# switching to hikari cichlid gold and bio gold pellets



## snakehead (Aug 11, 2007)

So here it is. Right now im feeding my p's pellets Sera Carnivore pellets. Its a good brand pellets made out of krills, shrimp, and fish meats. When i put some of it they eat it as soon as it hits the water. Maybe this is due to the smell( smells like rotten fish) its a good diet really but the problem is it contaminates my tank, it turns my water red( coz the pellet is in red color). So after browsing the forums i learned that hikari brand is better coz it has more stuff in it like spirulina and it doesn't contaminate my tank. I'm trying to get my p's eat hikari cichlid gold and bio-gold+. I mix them together throw it in my tank but it seem they are not attracted to it like my other pellet Sera Carnivore pellets. How can i make them eat it?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

They probably don't go after it because they have been fed the other pellets for so long they have grotten used to those pellets. The good news is that your P's already eat pellets because alot of members (including myself) have a hell of time trying to get their P's to accept pellets. So I guess your halfway there.

Just keep offering the Hikari Pellets and nothing else. They will eventually eat them. If they don't accept the new pellets one day, then wait 2 days and try again. If they don't accept, wait 2 days ect...

Good luck


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

man the way people talk about hikari cichlid gold pellets um starting to think there over rated,,,(whats so good about um) if its so hard to get fish to eat them ?? and tell me more than "thay give your fish better color" whats the magic product in them ?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

cueball said:


> man the way people talk about hikari cichlid gold pellets um starting to think there over rated,,,(whats so good about um) if its so hard to get fish to eat them ?? and tell me more than "thay give your fish better color" whats the magic product in them ?


Yes good colour but they do more.

Good growth is another good thing about them. For proof you can buy a 1" Oscar and see how big it grows with a year..or even 6months.

Cichlid gold pellets are high in proteins and low in fats. They have alot of vitamins too. 
Lots of Vit A, Vit C, Vit D and Vit E.

It's good stuff.
My P's like "Massivore Delight" better check out the specs on that food!!
It's good stuff.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I like the Cichlid Gold because my fish never pass it up (that and shrimp). Three of my fish were already trained to eat pellets. The other four took a couple of weeks to follow. All the other foods I've tried, the pygos sometimes pass on it and let it sink or they take a long time to finish.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I also use those pellets. Of course, I started mine on them, so I never had to change them over. As stated above, keep offering them the pellets. Yes, they are different from their normal pellets, but in time they will start eating those. I run into a similar issue when I move up the pellet size. I am trying to get my reds to go to the medium sized pellets from the mini sized, and they will eat them, but prefer the mini.

Give them time, and they will come around.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Dont those cichlid bio gold pellets supposedly contain beneficial bacteria colonies to enhance the fishes digestion and absorption of nutrition? How is that working out for people?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

cueball said:


> man the way people talk about hikari cichlid gold pellets um starting to think there over rated,,,(whats so good about um) if its so hard to get fish to eat them ?? and tell me more than "thay give your fish better color" whats the magic product in them ?


They are not overrated. The pellets supply a balance nutrition of high protein, low fat and lots of vitamins. How can this be overrated?

All this nutrition in turn will improve the color of your fishes, the health of your fishes and improve their resistance against deceases.



> Dont those cichlid bio gold pellets supposedly contain beneficial bacteria colonies to enhance the fishes digestion and absorption of nutrition? How is that working out for people?


This is precisely why I beleive Hikari Bio Gold+ is the best pellet brand out there. However, I'm using a combination of different pellets so I have not seen personally the direct affects of this beneficial bacteria.

Hater


----------



## snakehead (Aug 11, 2007)

cueball said:


> man the way people talk about hikari cichlid gold pellets um starting to think there over rated,,,(whats so good about um) if its so hard to get fish to eat them ?? and tell me more than "thay give your fish better color" whats the magic product in them ?


Im really not after better color but its a plus. As long as my p's are eating right and looking healthy then im fine with it. I use to feed them feeders first, then moved to frozen foods, then to pellets. Never had any problem introducing new types of food really, its just that maybe they have gotten used to that pellet im giving them before. I made lots of research about what pellet brand to give before i decided to switch to hikari. There is also New Life Spectrum but its not available here, if it was i would mix it together with hikari gold and bio gold+. I got 4 p's in a 75g tank their about 4". So far only one of my p's is eating hikari and its not the alpha.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ive been getting my P's on pellets they are getting there they eat them just its a big mess i need smaller pellets


----------



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

NeXuS said:


> ive been getting my P's on pellets they are getting there they eat them just its a big mess i need smaller pellets


so if i get my p's to eat that hikari gold pellets i never have to feed them anything else if i dont want because it has a balanced diet of different things in it?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i am pretty sure yes i think haters is on all pellets istill feed mine smelt and shrimp every now and then


----------



## snakehead (Aug 11, 2007)

After 4 days of patiently waiting my p's are now eating hikari pellets!









I starved them and i only offer them those pellet eventually 1 of my p started eating it on the 3rd day, then the next day all of them are eating. it took me 4 days! i thought its gonna take like a week or more. Tnx for all the help/tips guys


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> i am pretty sure yes i think haters is on all pellets istill feed mine smelt and shrimp every now and then


Actually Nexus, my fishes are on a 80-85% pellet diet but I do give them shrimps, tilapia fillets, catfish squid and octopus on ocassion.

I beleive however that once this batch of pellets is done, I will problably just stick to Hikari Bio gold+, Hikari Excell and New Life Spectrum brands of pellets.

Hater


----------

